# Bitter Gold



## Yob (15/8/16)

https://ychhops.com/varieties/bitter-gold

Mmmmm... stone fruit....


----------



## indica86 (15/8/16)

I'll be grabbing a halfa of that when you list it.


----------



## fishingbrad (15/8/16)

sounds like a good one for all additions @ flame out being high in AA. What say you Yob ?

Mmmmmmmm, Mountain goat Steam Ale variation coming on.


----------



## Yob (20/8/16)

think simcoe, high AA but fabbo late, citra too.. excellent hops anywhere

just adjust the bittering down to suit, maybe start additions at 40mins instead of 90 or 60


----------

